

Ask HN: How many domains do you have? - arnorhs

I realized that I have this bad habit where I order domain(s) as soon as I have an idea, even if I know I might not have any will/energy to actually execute on any of those ideas. But I keep doing it.<p>So I counted and found out that I have around 49 domains, which is probably not so bad. But it got me thinking how common this disease might be.<p>So I'm wondering. How many people on HN collect domains and how many domains do you have?
======
arnorhs
I found this. Kind of related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1830444>

And I didn't know about this: <http://hntrades.com/>

------
bks
I have 137 in total. Most I have had for 5 years plus, and sometimes when I
look at them I am reminded of some huge plans I had to take over xyz industry.
They are all now hosted at bulkregister.com

------
amac
I had hundreds but either let them expire or sold them - now I have four.

------
benjlang
I have about 30, it's hard not to buy when you come across great ones.

